# Weird question for the females



## adbad16 (Apr 5, 2020)

This isn’t about my marriage per say, but it is about sex! I am experiencing something I think is odd and am wondering if any other ladies have this feeling too.

Last night during sex, my left foot was getting these waves of super good feelings! Orgasmic feelings. 
I remember about a month ago my right foot was doing the same thing but I didn’t think much of it. I’ve also gone through times where my entire body feels orgasmic for 12-24 hours or so, and it drives me insane. These episodes will happen for a day or so, and not happen for a month and then come back. I’m not sure if it’s cycle related.

I do suffer from ovarian cysts that grow large at ovulation (I am ovulating now and have a 6cm one now) so my theory is maybe when they get big they press in a nerve or something that runs down to my foot. I have NO clue.
Or maybe this is normal. Thats why I wanted to ask. But I have no one else to ask. lol.
28 YO female here. Weird? Or should I just enjoy the weirdness and quit worrying about it....


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

I used to get a pleasant, distracting, post orgasmic like sensation in my leg in the run up to my period.

The uterus also changes position in your body throughout the cycle.


----------



## adbad16 (Apr 5, 2020)

Yes, it could be that! Sitting here now my left foot is getting the waves of goodness again for NO reason!!!! Wtf. Lol.


----------



## Spotthedeaddog (Sep 27, 2015)

adbad16 said:


> This isn’t about my marriage per say, but it is about sex! I am experiencing something I think is odd and am wondering if any other ladies have this feeling too.
> 
> Last night during sex, my left foot was getting these waves of super good feelings! Orgasmic feelings.
> I remember about a month ago my right foot was doing the same thing but I didn’t think much of it. I’ve also gone through times where my entire body feels orgasmic for 12-24 hours or so, and it drives me insane. These episodes will happen for a day or so, and not happen for a month and then come back. I’m not sure if it’s cycle related.
> ...


google: (_Autonomous Sensory Meridian Response)_


----------



## adbad16 (Apr 5, 2020)

spotthedeaddog said:


> google: (_Autonomous Sensory Meridian Response)_


I stumbled upon this the first time my whole body was feeling this way. I just can’t pinpoint what’s causing it. Seems to be cycle related.


----------



## adbad16 (Apr 5, 2020)

spotthedeaddog said:


> google: (_Autonomous Sensory Meridian Response)_


Ok very interesting new find..,.,, asmr and ovulation have a few studies trying to correlate the two saying hormones released at ovulation may trigger asmr in some. Interesting. I could be in their study lol


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

6cm!


----------



## adbad16 (Apr 5, 2020)

Mr. Nail said:


> 6cm!


yes, hurts like a B!!!! I get them frequently for some reason.


----------

